# Long Reef Sunday afternoon



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Is anybody keen for a Longy shot this afternoon providing the wind stays down?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, I'm in. What time you thinking?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe 4.30
Just hope the wind stays down.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Bit blowie here now, still keen?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am keen but how is the wind factor?
Can you keep an eye on it for us as it may die off this afternoon.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there at 1600 unless one of you locals posts a cyclone warning.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

sounds good Dave
Did you fish this morning?
Are you keen Dan?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll be at the ramp by 4:45, 

How bad can it be! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

All i can think of the guy on the ski getting a scare from the metre plus king that came up to his ski for a look.
Wouldnt that be fun!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Wigg, didn't fish this am, daughter's b'day party.



fisherdan said:


> How bad can it be!


That's the spirit.

Anyone got any lovely squid?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

kool.
bet she had a good time.
a few yummy mummys to boot?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

AWW FER CRYIN' OUT LOUD!!!

DEAR wife just called!... I'll be late and I feel sick!!!!

Have fun guys, damn...


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

storm coming too


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

i am in 2 minds
wind has just hit frenchs forest
heavy rain well behind it
i will wait another half hour
if it going to pass i will go otherwise its BEEROCLOCK


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

wigg said:


> otherwise its BEEROCLOCK


Ooops! I jumped the gun again!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

i'm at lr, rain clearing


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

how is the wind?
I bet u clean up.
good luck


----------

